# Annoucement - SPN Forums Scheduled For Version Upgrade



## Neutral Singh (Jul 18, 2005)

Fateh All,

Its time for a change!!

SPN Discussion Forum Software is slated for a big version upgrade in coming days, so please don't be surprised if our website is down for a few hours sometime in next few days. The new version promises to add some more value to your stay over here with lightening fast posting and editing options. 

I will keep you abreast of further developments as and when they happen.

Enjoy !!


----------



## Arvind (Jul 18, 2005)

Pls let us know when (if possible, exact date/hours) the site is down. u may like to put a msg regarding this on homepage about tentative hours of shutdown, just to avoid any speculation.

Thanks.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes, I will do that when the process gets under way.


----------

